# Davis Drop Stand



## prbowden (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello , this part is from Davis Drop Stand


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 9, 2020)

No it is not. The cut count is more square and defined. I’ll post a stand later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 9, 2020)

Check out my listing selling a Harley. That stand (and bike) is the real deal.

Scott


----------



## prbowden (Apr 10, 2020)

Thank you, Scott


----------



## prbowden (Apr 11, 2020)

I found this picture restored Harley , check the stand


----------



## prbowden (Apr 11, 2020)

I found this picture restored Harley


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 11, 2020)

Incorrect stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Most restored Harleys I've seen weren't even Harleys! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 11, 2020)

This is what you need:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 12, 2020)

Can someone please comment on what is the correct finish on these drop stands for Harley bicycles?  Plated or black paint?  It looks like I am in need of a better patina match example for this bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2020)

@cyclingday ?


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 12, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Can someone please comment on what is the correct finish on these drop stands for Harley bicycles? Plated or black paint? It looks like I am in need of a better patina match example for this bike!




Harley catalogs state “white nickel”. Nobody has ever given me a clear definition of what that is. With that said, one of my original bikes is painted black, and the other appears to be nickel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes, the catalog spec sheet says, white nickel, which I think is just nickel plating that hasn’t been polished.
So it has kind of a frosted look to it.
Although, some models in the catalog have a black stand that I think, was Parkerized.
If you’re building a Motorcyke, then White Nickel is the finish.
1917/18 got a three sided window Davis drop stand plate.
1918-21 got a four sided window Davis drop stand plate.
1918 being a transitional year, so it could of had either type.
Don’t quote me on this, because I’ve been known to be wrong in the past.
But, I’m always willing to learn.
So please feel free to correct me if this info doesn’t jive with what you’ve been told.


----------



## JO BO (Sep 7, 2020)

Early literature says “dull” nickel.


----------



## geosbike (Sep 7, 2020)

white nickel almost looks like cad


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 15, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Can someone please comment on what is the correct finish on these drop stands for Harley bicycles?  Plated or black paint?  It looks like I am in need of a better patina match example for this bike!



Could you post a closeup photo of the white nickel example you have now Brant? For the sake of early morning cabe comparisons. Thanks bud


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 15, 2020)

From a 1918 Davis catalog scan, from who I can't remember downloaded it, sorry, showed some of the jobbers bikes and parts. I have a 19 Davis built Thistle arch bar, and have used this to find correct parts and verify correct parts I have. Four sided stand shown in black finish and all bright parts call for heavy nickel, just an artist rendering so I'm sure there are other finishes used. The stand I bought doesn't show any black paint, but who knows, it's 100 years old. Just thought I'd share what I have seen. Harley may have had their own specs through Davis.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 16, 2020)

Here you go Jesse:


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 17, 2020)

Heres another.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Nov 17, 2020)

Emblem Stand and others




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 18, 2020)

All through cycling history , the machines were modified , in a variety of ways.. If it is a catalog cut example ,of a Harley Davidson bicycle you want,,, they are out there . I remember looking at a painted white Harley Davidson bicycle at a car show flea market , in 1990. They wanted 750.00


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you, Walter branche


----------

